# Problems with Electret



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

When I go to read Electret (www.electret.co) I often have my iPad get redirected to Norton or the fake update your Flash. I emailed Electret but no reply. Is anyone else seeing this annoying behavior?


----------



## pjfw8 (Apr 28, 2016)

SR22pilot said:


> When I go to read Electret (www.electret.co) I often have my iPad get redirected to Norton or the fake update your Flash. I emailed Electret but no reply. Is anyone else seeing this annoying behavior?


Try www.electrek.co


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

SR22pilot said:


> When I go to read Electret (www.electret.co) I often have my iPad get redirected to Norton or the fake update your Flash. I emailed Electret but no reply. Is anyone else seeing this annoying behavior?


Yeah, it's called Typosquatting.


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

pjfw8 said:


> Try www.electrek.co


Nope. It was a typo on my part. Just to be sure I clicked on your link. The correct page comes up then there is a redirect and a pop up telling me to update Adobe.


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

pjfw8 said:


> Try www.electrek.co


Here is a screen capture of what came up after the redirect from going to the site just as you posted it


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

so, why bring it up here? That site is in no way related to this one. maybe contact electrek via twitter.
https://twitter.com/ElectrekCo


----------



## Gsqrd (Oct 22, 2018)

Me too.. I right click the browser icon to close window. usually restarts ok.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> so, why bring it up here? That site is in no way related to this one. maybe contact electrek via twitter.
> https://twitter.com/ElectrekCo


I *think* he's saying that he now gets the popup when going to the correct site.


SR22pilot said:


> Here is a screen capture of what came up after the redirect from going to the site just as you posted it
> View attachment 33230


If that happens when you go to electrek.co, then I'm afraid that your computer has been infected by some kind of malware.


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

I sent a message to them but haven’t heard back. There is no way that I saw to post to the Electrek community. I don’t use Twitter. I thought there might be users here who have some ideas. BTW this is on my iPad which is generally immune to this type of stuff. My iPad is up to date and not jail broken.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

SR22pilot said:


> I sent a message to them but haven't heard back. There is no way that I saw to post to the Electrek community. I don't use Twitter. I thought there might be users here who have some ideas. BTW this is on my iPad which is generally immune to this type of stuff. My iPad is up to date and not jail broken.


It's possible that a bad ad snuck through the ad network that electrek uses.
They appear to use Google for ads, and Google is usually really good at blocking those.

Or it could be that electrek's website is infected. I haven't had any issues accessing it this morning so far.


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

garsh said:


> It's possible that a bad ad snuck through the ad network that electrek uses.
> They appear to use Google for ads, and Google is usually really good at blocking those.
> 
> Or it could be that electrek's website is infected. I haven't had any issues accessing it this morning so far.


I turned on block pop ups and so far so good. Unfortunately there is a site I use for work that requires pop ups. I'll just have to use the Mac for that. The Mac allows site by site control. When I see this on a PC I suspect infection but the iPad is pretty locked down and Electrek is the only site with the issue.


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

Well, no pop ups but I still get the redirect. It seems to love telling me Norton has expired. It loads the back button list so I can’t just hit back. I have to start all over. If it happened everywhere I would fear an infection. However, it is just one site.


----------

